# More babies!!! Snow finally popped!



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Miss Snow finally let go of those babies last night. A NOISY red buckling and a cute little traditional colored little girl.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

They are sweeties.....congrats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Awww, they are so cute! I love the lightning bolt on the doeling's head.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So amazing, how you can get a solid & trad out of one doe, congrats Ogfabby.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I love baby Boer faces! They are so freaking cute and smiley!

Congrats on delightful kids.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

This one is my saanen cross doe. Sire is my dark red buck, dam is white!

I have to say, it's fun waiting on my commercial girls to kid. The colors are so unpredictable.


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Aww. They're such cuties! Congrats on such cute and healthy babies.


----------

